
Maestrod v0.1.0 Released - cpg1111
https://github.com/cpg1111/maestrod
======
dozzie
Before boasting about your code you should invest time in writing _any_
documentation, or at least in putting some sensible description what the heck
is this tool for.

~~~
cpg1111
There is documentation?

~~~
dozzie
What, this mind dump that you called README? Hardly.

